# Everything is $15??



## Pink_minx (Mar 9, 2006)

I found this website from another forum and this girl had a pic of her baithing suit on and it looked really nice and she said she got it from the $15 store heres the website to all the clothes that is $15 bucks! 

I really like some of their jeans and tops but is this too good to be true? jeans for $15? Have any of you ever shopped from here? Im tempted to buy like a jean pants here.


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 9, 2006)

I dunno but they have some relaly cute tops!! I'm tempted to just try maybe 1 jean and 2 tops to see quality? i mean 45 bucks isn't a whole lot if you lose out.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah I was thinking of buying a few things from there and see how good the clothes is.  Especially the jeans it would be heaven to get jeans for $15 bucks and they dont look so bad either they are actually really cute.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 10, 2006)

One of my friends has bought stuff from there, she said the quality is pretty good. I like some of the stuff.


----------



## luvme4me (Mar 11, 2006)

ya the store is in santa monica I have bought some jean jackets from there.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Mar 11, 2006)

there's a $15 store? I know about the $5 store. They have way cute clothes, the quality is good, and everything is $5 or less...


----------



## star1692 (Mar 11, 2006)

wow thanks for posting this im going shopping now!


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Mar 12, 2006)

I've bought things from there, they last a long time. 

What's the five dollar store?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2006)

How do the sizes run in general.. from the chart they look like they run small.


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_How do the sizes run in general.. from the chart they look like they run small._

 

I don't know if this will help you at all, but I'm a size three petite in American Eagle jeans, but in those jeans, I wear a size seven. So I guess they run small...?


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 14, 2006)

sounds uber small... this is like living in california... they have so many stores with cheap cute clothes... its insane.


----------



## shamelessmuse (Mar 14, 2006)

They aren't their own brands.  They have a great deal of Rampage, XOXO, Steve Madden, ect.  They all list the brand name in the title of the item, so it is the same quality that the brand is.  I get things there all the time, great summer clothes and such.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasMixtape* 
_I've bought things from there, they last a long time. 

What's the five dollar store?_

 
The five dollar store is just like the 15 dollar store. Except everything is 5 dollars. Everything. Sometimes you do find really cute stuff that's actually less than 5.


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Mar 16, 2006)

Is there a website for it? I Googled and didn't find anything.


----------



## lover* (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasMixtape* 
_Is there a website for it? I Googled and didn't find anything._

 
the link is in the first post


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lover** 
_the link is in the first post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I meant to the five dollar store.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasMixtape* 
_I meant to the five dollar store._

 
No, I don't think theres's a site for it. I know that here in San Diego we've got about four or five that I know of. I'm not sure if they're around anywhere else though...hmm, now I wonder..


----------



## kimmy (Apr 2, 2006)

dude. 15$ and the sizes run small? this is th store of my dreams hahaha


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 3, 2006)

awesome site thanx


----------



## BrennaKat4 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_sounds uber small... this is like living in california... they have so many stores with cheap cute clothes... its insane._

 
Everything IS cheap in Cali. Or at least here in San Diego, it's awesome!
$1 stores are the best! There are also thrift stores and swap meets!


----------



## JJones (Apr 11, 2006)

-


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrennaKat4* 
_Everything IS cheap in Cali. Or at least here in San Diego, it's awesome!
$1 stores are the best! There are also thrift stores and swap meets!_

 
I like the swap meets, it's fun!


----------

